# GUYS THIS IS GOODBYE!



## whitestar (Jun 30, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello whitestar
I'm so sorry that you feel this way about your life and that you want it to end because of this. I can only imagine how much limitations you have because of this but please seek help and counseling. None of us imagined it was going to be this way and manny expected a better or at least easier life than what we have so we can understand your frustration. Luckily you have a family that doesn't notice your problem. There are other jobs and other coworkers out there and maybe you can work from home or outdoors if you are selfconscious about your odor. So think about it..


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Whitestar,

That is just an incredibly sad post. To be blunt about it I really hope you have not acted on your impulses quite yet. I completely get what you are saying, I have pretty bad depression most of the time and have had suicidal thoughts myself. But there are a few reasons I have not followed through on them; I would really beg you to very seriously consider one or two things before you do anything -

One is think of the huge pain that it will cause your family. Their grief will be massive, they will have a terrible burden to bear for the rest of their lives.

two; someone once said suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. It sure as hell doesn't seem as if our problem is temporary, I've lived with this awful condition for more years than I care to remember. But I genuinely do believe that for some people at least this is a solvable problem. Well done on trying out so many things. It's a great pity that nothing worked so far. A very wise, insightful woman wrote how her son had similar problems to us and tried loads of stuff like yourself but nothing worked. However he finally saw some success when he tried out a number of things *together. *She said how not bu doing things in a piecemeal fashion but instead in a more holistic approach he brought his odour under control. Unfortunately though its a process that doesnt take days or weeks to work but months. Another expert said you have to try and stay to a strict diet and be prepared to stick with it for at least 6 months if not a year.

Three, one thing I've noticed in the media in general is that that is a lot more interest in gut health now than even just a few years ago. More interest = more research = more products. There is genuine hope for us because of that.

Fourth, yep working with people is a gigantic problem. But especially with covid 19 there has been a huge rise in remote working. Lots of experts say that this might become a permanent feature even when, hopefully, the virus is brought under control. Also I'm sure there are a lot of jobs out there that you could do on your own though they mightn't be easy to get.

I don't know is anything I said helpful, perhaps not. If ever you would like to dm me that would be great. There is also a discord group for people like us, I'm not in it myself at the moment (I find chatrooms a bit hard to get the hang of) but I think you would find huge support if you went on there. I could get you the details if you like. It's a savage life you have had as has anyone living with a malodour condition. Please let that not be the whole story of your life. In a few years time you could be living a totally unimaginable, better life than you have now, please give yourself that chance


----------



## whitestar (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you guys, I didn't do it. I'm taking fluconazole and oregano oil internally. But I don't have much hope that these will be the cure.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

That is really good! So glad that you are with us still. I've been taking oregano oil two times and I was very happy with my results . Hope it helps you!


----------



## blowfish (Apr 27, 2020)

WhiteStar, Dude! The cure for many of us is around the corner (https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-10/sh-fie101519.php). Your coworkers ought to go fcuk themselves!


----------

